# 25C3: "Denial of Service"-Schwachstellen in TCP näher beleuchtet [Update]



## Newsfeed (30 Dezember 2008)

Seit Herbst machen Berichte über die Anfälligkeit des grundlegenden Internetprotokolls für DoS-Attacken die Runde; ein Sicherheitsexperte stellte auf dem Berliner Hackertreffen nun denkbare Szenarien und Tipps zur Abhilfe vor.

Weiterlesen...


----------

